# Canadian Bacon



## smokin jay (Dec 14, 2016)

20161213_163612.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 14, 2016


















20161213_164413.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 14, 2016


















20161213_172332.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 14, 2016






Started curing a pork loin center cut with bears step by step tutorial. Got it at meijers for about 8 dollars,it weighs 4pounds.
In the fridge for 10 days. Thank you bear and everyone for taking the time to show us new guys! 

Merry Christmas! [emoji]127876[/emoji][emoji]128022[/emoji]


----------



## t hutch (Dec 14, 2016)

Looking great so far bro Thumbs Up can't wait to try it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2016)

Great Start, Jay!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Be back in 10-12 days!







Merry Christmas to you too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 14, 2016)

T Hutch said:


> Looking great so far bro Thumbs Up can't wait to try it.


Thanks bro! I got a couple bags with your name on it! Bring that venison and we'll make some snack sticks!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 14, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start, Jay!! Thumbs Up
> 
> Be back in 10-12 days!
> 
> ...


Thanks bear! Love all your easy to do tutorials! Everything you and mrs bear do are fantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm in Jay!







Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 15, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm in Jay!
> 
> :popcorn
> Thanks Al! I look at it everyday, the waiting part is tuff! Lol


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 26, 2016)

20161226_165311.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 26, 2016





Pork loin in the cure 13 days. Looks pink all the way through. 












20161226_170427.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 26, 2016





Fry test,not to salty. In the fridge overnight uncovered to form a pellicle. Going on the smoker tomorrow. More to come. Happy holidays!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like were about ready for some CB & eggs!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2016)

Going good, Jay!!

Be Back for the Grand Finale & Slices!!







Bear


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like were about ready for some CB & eggs!
> Gonna let sit in the fridge for a day or two then slice. Maybe me and lauren will have cb and over easy fried eggs and toast new years day!
> 
> Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Going good, Jay!!
> 
> Be Back for the Grand Finale & Slices!!
> 
> ...



Thanks bear! Looks like cb and fried egg and toast for new years day!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like were about ready for some CB & eggs!
> 
> 
> Al



Looks like cb and over easy fried eggs and toast for new years day!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

20161227_165254.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 27, 2016






Just come off the smoker! You guys know how this smells! Wow!


----------



## bladeguy (Dec 27, 2016)

You should have posted smellevision....but I think I have an idea. So I'm assuming you did a hot smoke, not cold? Look so good!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes i did. Ran the smoker at 200 until 145 IT used a snake method in the wsm with fist size chunks of apple the whole time. Wish there was a smellavision button!


----------



## b-one (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks great, I need to make some CB!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

I could run up to Michigan and we could have breakfast!


----------



## disco (Dec 28, 2016)

Great looking bacon, Jay!

Disco


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 28, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great, I need to make some CB!






Disco said:


> Great looking bacon, Jay!
> 
> Disco



Thanks guys!


----------



## tropics (Dec 28, 2016)

Jay looks good glad I found this,just need a sliced shot

Richie


----------



## t hutch (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow Jay looks great. I will be up soon to get some.:Looks-Great:


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> Jay looks good glad I found this,just need a sliced shot
> Richie



Thanks Richie! Gonna slice it all up tomorrow! 



T Hutch said:


> Wow Jay looks great. I will be up soon to get some.:Looks-Great:



Thanks bro! Gonna slice it up tomorrow, I'll have a bunch for ya!


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 28, 2016)

Man, Jay, that's some tasty looking stuff.  I did Bears venison dried beef using his step by step a few weeks ago, and that turned out so good that I gotta try this one.  Can't wait to see the money shot tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks Mark! Gonna slice it all up this afternoon! Bears step by steps are great! A lot of great step by steps and peaple here on smf!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 29, 2016)

20161229_130017.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 29, 2016






Got about 80 slices from a 8 pound pork loin! 1/8" thick 













20161229_130117.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 29, 2016






Money shot!













20161229_132000.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 29, 2016






Bagged up! I need a vacseal! I gotta say, its awesome! If you haven't done Canadian bacon,you should do this! Thank you bear! Couldn't have done it without your post! 

Have a great new year!


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 29, 2016)

That's some fine looking Canadian bacon! That's a road I haven't traveled yet but I think this spring it will be time to take the plunge.


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 29, 2016)

You'll love it! There's so many roads i wanna travel, but gotta find the time! Thanks myownidaho!


----------



## bladeguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks great Jay. I think next month I may pick up a pork loin and give it a shot. Just got done doing bacon from pork butt and learned quite a bit, so I'm ready to tackle something else......well, after I tackle some beef jerky that is.....always something!


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 29, 2016)

Bladeguy said:


> Looks great Jay. I think next month I may pick up a pork loin and give it a shot. Just got done doing bacon from pork butt and learned quite a bit, so I'm ready to tackle something else......well, after I tackle some beef jerky that is.....always something!



Thanks! I know its always something! I cant read fast enough! Lol when you use pork butt that would be buckboard bacon?


----------



## bladeguy (Dec 30, 2016)

From what I've learned here, yes. It seems like it might be a cross between lean pork loin and fatty belly? All I know is it is good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Thanks! I know its always something! I cant read fast enough! Lol when you use pork butt that would be buckboard bacon?


Yes, curing & smoking a Pork Butt can give you what we call Buckboard Bacon.

You can also Smoke it to a higher Temp after curing, and then pull it like Pulled Pork---Called "Pulled Butt Ham".

Here's some of each in one Smoke:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

Bear


----------



## xray (Dec 30, 2016)

Jay this looks great! I planned on doing Canadian bacon next as well...talk about coincidences.


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, curing & smoking a Pork Butt can give you what we call Buckboard Bacon.
> 
> You can also Smoke it to a higher Temp after curing, and then pull it like Pulled Pork---Called "Pulled Butt Ham".
> 
> ...



Thanks bear! On the to do list! 




Xray said:


> Jay this looks great! I planned on doing Canadian bacon next as well...talk about coincidences.



Thanks xray! Next thing you know we'll be making ss! Lol


----------



## xray (Dec 30, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Thanks bear! On the to do list!
> Thanks xray! Next thing you know we'll be making ss! Lol



I have to restock my smoked cheese supply soon for the misus...SS is in the distant future, my father still makes it, I just eat his.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 30, 2016)

After them money shots I know I gotta get going on some of this.  After the rush of finishing the venison and the holidays my smoker should be well rested. 

Canadian Bacon, Venison Dried beef, and now Cured boston butt ham and buckboard bacon. man I'm all in.(and gonna be busy)

Thanks guys.  And Jay, Great job. Points.

Mark


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

Xray said:


> I have to restock my smoked cheese supply soon for the misus...SS is in the distant future, my father still makes it, I just eat his.



Sounds good! Thanks for the point!




klutzyspuds said:


> After them money shots I know I gotta get going on some of this.  After the rush of finishing the venison and the holidays my smoker should be well rested.
> 
> Canadian Bacon, Venison Dried beef, and now Cured boston butt ham and buckboard bacon. man I'm all in.(and gonna be busy)
> 
> ...



Busy for sure! Thanks Mark! And for the point!


----------



## tropics (Dec 30, 2016)

Jay that looks great Points

Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 30, 2016)

The pulled butt ham is crazy good . No sauce needed . I save a 1 lb hunk from a butt when I do sausage and cure it up . So good . Thx for the idea Bear . 

You have to try it .


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

tropics said:


> Jay that looks great Points
> Richie



Thanks Richie! And thanks for the points! 




chopsaw said:


> The pulled butt ham is crazy good . No sauce needed . I save a 1 lb hunk from a butt when I do sausage and cure it up . So good . Thx for the idea Bear .
> 
> You have to try it .



Its on my to do list! Sounds good!


----------



## t hutch (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow bro you nailed this, all aces bro!! I fried up a few pieces this morning for breakfast, Thanks again bro.

http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/H...6-439C-BAB8-88BF5F343F6C_zpskuf2ltch.jpg.html


http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/H...0-48A7-8D68-9465A47A58A6_zpsbm8vxb9q.jpg.html


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 1, 2017)

Great breakfast bro! That's exactly what me and lauren had! We only have 6 slices left! Gotta get more in the cure. Look forward to making sausage this week. Get to use that new stuffer you got me for Christmas!


----------

